# Article: Scheduling online ads



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.startupjournal.com/columnists/smalltalk/20061122-smalltalk.html

From the article:

"Google AdWords now lets you schedule the display of your ads using "Ad Scheduling." Do you know what time of day or what day of the week consumers are most likely to purchase? Knowing this will allow me to schedule my ads to only be displayed at the most effective times."

Thought this was pretty interesting.  Might as well get the most out of your AdWords money!


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Besides trying to control your ctr to help with higher placement and served percentages, you are only paying for the click not impressions with adwords, so why miss out on potential customers?

Understandable if you are on a small budget or set a low daily spend, but if your site is set-up to sell you are going to miss out on possible sales.

Personally, I will get less orders in the middle of the night but I also get less clicks. The ROI percentage stays about the same though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm reading a good book on how to run successful Google Adwords campaigns now, so this link was very timely. Thanks again Jasonda!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'm reading a good book on how to run successful Google Adwords campaigns now, so this link was very timely. Thanks again Jasonda!


You're welcome. 

What book are you reading?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Winning Results with Google Adwords by Andrew Goodman

A guy that spends a ton of money on Google adwords for the company he works for recommended it.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I wonder why most infomercials air late night and early morning?

Is it because people that are up at these hours are more willing to buy things?

Do they just figure that depressed insomniacs will buy things to make them happy?
Or is it because it costs less to air the infomercials at those hours?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's dead air time, so they're dirt cheap to run. It may have something to do with sleep deprived and/or stoned people making poor purchasing decisions, but I suspect it just has more to do with cheap air time


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Winning Results with Google Adwords by Andrew Goodman
> 
> A guy that spends a ton of money on Google adwords for the company he works for recommended it.


Thanks Rodney. Maybe when you are done reading it you can write a book review.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thanks Rodney. Maybe when you are done reading it you can write a book review.


I probably will. After I test a few of the tips in the book and get some more first hand experience.


----------

